# Help,fleas



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

This is the year of the flea here,they are bad.
How do we prepare for infestations with natural products that WORK?
Last week we treated our dog with sray,she hallucinated on the crap.
.Soon as we realized she was tripping out we bathed her.Some dogs can't handle insecticides.

10% Seven Dust worked on infested areas so the chemicle companys who work with and control the EPA has outlawed it.

Any natural type recipe would be helpful.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I know that free range chickens will keep tick populations way down ... not sure about fleas. I cant recall if the chickens ate fleas or not -- if so.... FREE FEED!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I have diatomaceous earth (DE)...I put it in my buckets of food for insect control...I've read several places online tells one to liquify the powder, spray it and it will control pests around the garden.
You can research it and it is sooo cheap---a 5 lb box cost me...11.00.

And, yes, it is food grade, and I take it every morning---my hair grew tremendously fast in just 3 months(the girl that cuts my hair wouldn't shut up about my growth)---my neighbor asked what I was doing??? and it stopped falling out---I couldn't even find any in the shower!!!!
http://www.gardenharvestsupply.com/

check your Tractor Supply also---been told they carry it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> I know that free range chickens will keep tick populations way down ... not sure about fleas. I cant recall if the chickens ate fleas or not -- if so.... FREE FEED!


 Thanks Ant,we free range the chic's but not where the dogs poop.Dogs are fenced away from the chickens so the chickens.Also the dogs eat the chic poop.Our dogs hate large flying birds especially owls ,since the owls killed our 18lb. 14 yr.old cat..A coupel years ago a hawk got 2 chic's.So now they go nuts if these birds fly over.My old hound dog has always loved chickens.She tught the other 2 not to go near the chickens or chase them.She attacks them if they even run near them.

I am having flea problems now and need advice on what natural remedy we can use.I don't want to use chemicles that kill off my good insects.I have never had a problem with insects in my garden,no chemcles on this property in 60 yr.s.Last time anyone lived here was 1952.We been here 13 yr.s.
We did use seven dust around dog houses and sleeping arers for fleas,now EPA has banned it because it works.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

JayJay said:


> I have diatomaceous earth (DE)...I put it in my buckets of food for insect control...I've read several places online tells one to liquify the powder, spray it and it will control pests around the garden.
> You can research it and it is sooo cheap---a 5 lb box cost me...11.00.
> 
> And, yes, it is food grade, and I take it every morning---my hair grew tremendously fast in just 3 months(the girl that cuts my hair wouldn't shut up about my growth)---my neighbor asked what I was doing??? and it stopped falling out---I couldn't even find any in the shower!!!!
> ...


 Thanks,we used DE yesterday around parts of yard and where dogs lay.I did'nt know if it works or not on fleas,so glad you came on.I try to protect the good insects but this is an flea emergency.:wave:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Thanks,we used DE yesterday around parts of yard and where dogs lay.I did'nt know if it works or not on fleas,so glad you came on.I try to protect the good insects but this is an flea emergency.:wave:


Well, silking corn today has reintroduced me to some of the bad insects--flies galore...and for my covered porch, that's odd.

I will also try DE next time I have those ants in the spring months.
I think what I read most insects can't live around DE. And it's safe for your pets---it's recommended for them for parasites. Good luck.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

You mentioned you can't get Sevin Dust because EPA banned it???

I just bought some at the local Home Depot a couple weeks ago.

An online search shows several retailers selling it.

Here's one I found in a quick search (to make sure it was the 10%, not the 5%)
Houtzdale Hardware


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I would like to try DE, but how on earth is it pronounced?
Got to be able to say it to ask for it.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Meerkat...........ya got flea problems? No problemo. 

Have a flea market! :ignore:

I Know. I know. My DW says I'm :nuts:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

backlash said:


> I would like to try DE, but how on earth is it pronounced?
> Got to be able to say it to ask for it.


LOL,I know and I even forgot how its pronounced and I took hort.But it was'nt talked about that much in science,plant identification or nursery producion.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

horseman09 said:


> Meerkat...........ya got flea problems? No problemo.
> 
> Have a flea market! :ignore:
> 
> I Know. I know. My DW says I'm :nuts:


LOL I wish I could market them but no buyers.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

bczoom said:


> You mentioned you can't get Sevin Dust because EPA banned it???
> 
> I just bought some at the local Home Depot a couple weeks ago.
> 
> ...


 We called 4 local hardware stores,but will see if we can find it.Wonder what the shipping cost would be on that site?Thanks a lot for info,all help is welcomed.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

backlash said:


> I would like to try DE, but how on earth is it pronounced?
> Got to be able to say it to ask for it.


I had some severe flea problems on my dog and tried a lot of natural things that did not work but also didn't kill the dog. Finally started spraying the dog with Picaridin and also use it on myself as deet is an absolute poison!!!!! Picaridin is obviously not natural but works without killing and keeps ticks off as well. "Di ah two maishes earth" works well you have to use a lot and indoors is kinda tough as it is a dust.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> LOL I wish I could market them but no buyers.


Well then Meerkat, maybe you should put them in your bugout bag! :ignore:

I'm gonna get kicked off this thread, aren't I?  

OK. In a sincere effort to redeem myself, I must say we have had success with DE on our pup, but because I'm cautious of DE dust (per Rev) indoors, I dust her outside and let her stay out for a night and day if the weather is nice. Then, much to Condi's chagrin, I give her a good bath.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Backlash,
I'm not 100% sure but I think the pronunciation is dye-a-ta-may-sh-ous. If you can make sense of that. I'd be happy to have someone confirm that though.
Take care,
Moose


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Thanks all for the help.I now have a pan of water [it worked last time]beside me because either the little buggers are biting me or my imagination is over working itself.Of course the plates and pans of water don't work outside..


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Thanks all for the help.I now have a pan of water [it worked last time]beside me because either the little buggers are biting me or my imagination is over working itself.Of course the plates and pans of water don't work outside..


I did the plate with water and a drop of dish soap at night with a light focused on the plate. Killed a couple of flees per night


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

if ya got 'em inside, just go to the store and git ya some Borax 20 mule team laundry booster...sprinkle it all around and let it work for a couple of days, then vacuum....you'll be surprised. plus yer carpets will be brighter..:beercheer:


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

JayJay said:


> I have diatomaceous earth (DE)...I put it in my buckets of food for insect control...I've read several places online tells one to liquify the powder, spray it and it will control pests around the garden.
> You can research it and it is sooo cheap---a 5 lb box cost me...11.00.
> 
> And, yes, it is food grade, and I take it every morning---my hair grew tremendously fast in just 3 months(the girl that cuts my hair wouldn't shut up about my growth)---my neighbor asked what I was doing??? and it stopped falling out---I couldn't even find any in the shower!!!!
> ...


that is what we use for our two cats and dog. it does work. and you can add it to their food as well to keep worms down in their systems too.
I got a 5 lb jug of it on amazon.com for like 8 bucks about 6months ago. 
it really works.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I beleive it is 10% sevin that has been banned. You can still find the 5% in the stores. It is my understanding the warehouses are full of 10% but it cannot be sold until it is placed in childproof containers.


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I was told by a neighbor that she uses Yellow Dawn dish soap on her dog's for fleas and it kills them. She owns a dog grooming place so I guess she must know. She said it has to be the yellow and not the green Dawn dish soap.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

rabidcoyote666 said:


> if ya got 'em inside, just go to the store and git ya some Borax 20 mule team laundry booster...sprinkle it all around and let it work for a couple of days, then vacuum....you'll be surprised. plus yer carpets will be brighter..:beercheer:


 Thanks for reply but no carpets,wood floors only in our house.But we do have funiture of course and if they get inside this info will be helpful.So far I have'nt seen any inside yet.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

neil-v1 said:


> I was told by a neighbor that she uses Yellow Dawn dish soap on her dog's for fleas and it kills them. She owns a dog grooming place so I guess she must know. She said it has to be the yellow and not the green Dawn dish soap.


Thank you for info.
We use original Dawn on our dogs for years now.It kills fleas,not sure about eggs.

Every 10 years or so we have flea problem here,its been about that long.I use borax and washing soda a lot on ants and other bugs.We have never had roache problems because first sign we sprinkle it around.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

neil-v1 said:


> I was told by a neighbor that she uses Yellow Dawn dish soap on her dog's for fleas and it kills them. She owns a dog grooming place so I guess she must know. She said it has to be the yellow and not the green Dawn dish soap.


 I just noticed your 'Don't Thread on Me'decal.I was reading last night about the black man that was attacked by the union thugs after a town hall meeting.he had a bunch of those signs.He was handing them out. A few days ago these thugs got off with beating him.

Back to subject.I put a pan of water next to where she sleeps,no fleas yet.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Moose33 said:


> Hi Backlash,
> I'm not 100% sure but I think the pronunciation is dye-a-ta-may-sh-ous. If you can make sense of that. I'd be happy to have someone confirm that though.
> Take care,
> Moose


Thanks
I'll see if the folks in the store can figure out what I'm talking about.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Ya know, horses don't get fleas. I would suggest taking some old towels, rubbing down some horses, then rubbing down the cats and dogs and leaving a towel where they sleep. 
Couldn't hurt to give it a try.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I have treated my carpets with DE and a bit of Borax every year and had no problem with fleas till this year-I just had to treat again and we are still getting eaten.. 
The brewer's yeast in the dog and cats food hasn't' helped either.. good for them I suppose mostly vitamin bs and such and they love it but so far not working out... I have sprinkled it in the driveway gravelly sandy area that the animals love to roll in but they are wicked this year.
I think that the next time I go by my mothers house where the field of daisy's are (pyrithione daisies) I am gonna pick a few handfuls and dry them in the car window and powder them in the old blender and sprinkle them too. I have been mostly gone the past two days and haven't kept up with the vacuuming so that may be part of the problem.
My mom volunteered to buy a couple cans of the fogger but I get so sick from that kind of thing it just isn't worth it... I am hoping that the added DE with Borax on the carpet(I sprinkled it right before DD called about being in labor) and haven't vacuumed up yet.. will take the steam out of them little pests and they will croak out... I think it is the hot and dry weather here that is making them boom... even the one cat crawls up on my lap to be flea combed and she hates the comb. lol
But I did spray citronella oil stuff on my ankles and they seem to not like it at all. I wish I had sulfur powder as it works great on chiggers and should do as well on fleas.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

backlash said:


> I would like to try DE, but how on earth is it pronounced?
> Got to be able to say it to ask for it.


dye-at-oh-may-key-us earth. Even still, whomever you're asking may not know what it is.

It's on sale here: Fresh water, food grade diatomaceous earth


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

OH I forgot! DE is easily bought on Amazon food grade too.. quite cheaply..


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Emerald said:


> I have treated my carpets with DE and a bit of Borax every year and had no problem with fleas till this year-I just had to treat again and we are still getting eaten..
> The brewer's yeast in the dog and cats food hasn't' helped either.. good for them I suppose mostly vitamin bs and such and they love it but so far not working out... I have sprinkled it in the driveway gravelly sandy area that the animals love to roll in but they are wicked this year.
> I think that the next time I go by my mothers house where the field of daisy's are (pyrithione daisies) I am gonna pick a few handfuls and dry them in the car window and powder them in the old blender and sprinkle them too. I have been mostly gone the past two days and haven't kept up with the vacuuming so that may be part of the problem.
> My mom volunteered to buy a couple cans of the fogger but I get so sick from that kind of thing it just isn't worth it... I am hoping that the added DE with Borax on the carpet(I sprinkled it right before DD called about being in labor) and haven't vacuumed up yet.. will take the steam out of them little pests and they will croak out... I think it is the hot and dry weather here that is making them boom... even the one cat crawls up on my lap to be flea combed and she hates the comb. lol
> But I did spray citronella oil stuff on my ankles and they seem to not like it at all. I wish I had sulfur powder as it works great on chiggers and should do as well on fleas.


 Flat pans of water works good.They hop around and land in the water.I have used plates too,it does'nt have to be deep.
Now if I can find something to keep them off the dogs.We ran out of the DE will have to get more.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

rabidcoyote666 said:


> if ya got 'em inside, just go to the store and git ya some Borax 20 mule team laundry booster...sprinkle it all around and let it work for a couple of days, then vacuum....you'll be surprised. plus yer carpets will be brighter..:beercheer:


I wonder if we can use the BORAX on the dogs?


----------

